# draw bar horse power for A



## grinder619 (Oct 19, 2004)

just wondering what a drawbar horse power is for a mid 40's farmall A .....IM NOT A NEW USER... THIS FORUM cut my name cuz i havent logged in for so long.....but now im back lol-Paul:ride: :confedera


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome back Paul! Sorry I don't have an answer for you right now, but I'll go look for one. Hopefully someone else will pop up here quicker than I can find it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found it! Here is a link to all the info you need:

http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Geyser/2544/farmalla.html

IH produced the Farmall A from 1939 to 1947. It has a 113 cid 4 cylinder engine and weighed approximately 1,900 lbs. The A has an offset engine and had a wide front end. The A has 4 forward gears and 1 reverse gear. There were about 117,552 A's produced from 1939 to 1947.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Farmall A Serial Numbers (Includes AV)
The serial number is located on the left seat support bracket, under the seat.

Prefix Letters: A=FAA, AV=FAAV

SERIAL NUMBER.......................................YEAR
501 - 6743.........................................................1939
6744 - 41499.....................................................1940
41500 - 80738...................................................1941
80739 - 96389...................................................1942
no official production........................................1943
96390 - 113217..................................................1944
113218 - 146699................................................1945
146700 - 182963................................................1946
182964 - 198298 (Chicago)...............................1947
200001 - 220829 (Louisville).............................1947


Nebraska Tractor Test 
Test Number.................329.......330
Fuel..............................GAS.......DISTILLATE
Max. Belt/PTO HP.........16.8.......16.5
Drawbar HP..................12.3......15.2
Max. Pull (lb.)...............2387......3360
Weight (lb.)..................3570......3500


----------



## grinder619 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you:tractorsm


----------

